# is it too late for columbia?



## RoyMan (Feb 16, 2004)

I was wondering if it was too late to apply to columbia college in chicago. or does it depend on the program you want to get into? im thinkin directing most likely, maybe editing or cinematography.

"Say goodnight to the badguy!"


----------



## alex c (Feb 16, 2004)

i think they have rolling admissions. thats what collegeboard.com says

==============================
Alex Conway
Mind-Trip Films


----------



## jdunn555 (Feb 16, 2004)

technically, 
you can apply to columbia college chicago up until the middle of July of this year (2004).  They have a very laid back admission policy, so you really have nothing to worry about.


----------



## RoyMan (Feb 17, 2004)

oh ya? thats very surprising. most colleges close admissions, or at least fr certain programs really early.

"Say goodnight to the badguy!"


----------

